# Stock cooler for Ryzen 3600x?



## QARTS (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello,
Alright so finally my build is almost complete.
Ryzen 3600X(Stock wraith Spire cooler)
MSI B450 Pro VDH Max
Zotac RTX 2060super Mini 8GB
Adata XPG 8GB DDR4 3200MHz
Antec NE 650W 80+ Bronze
Antec NX 200 cabinet
1TB WD Black

Purpose-Gaming and casual work.
Wont be overclocking or tweaking.
So guys will this default cooler be enough for my purpose?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 28, 2020)

holds it's own in blender and you won't be doing anything as demanding as that based on your post


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 28, 2020)

It will be more than enough and nice and quiet too.


----------



## jayseearr (Aug 28, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> It will be more than enough and nice and quiet too.



idk about all that...for many users the stock cooler will do, but i would suggest for most games to find another option. That stock cooler was barely cutting it with my 3700x and it consumes less power than the 3600x. I also found it to be quite noisey. If you play around with the fan curve you can make some improvements but it's still loud compared to other options. I could have kept mine and been fine but it certainly wasn't ideal. That's just my opinion. I would say monitor the noise level and your cpu temps with the stock cooler and then make your assessment from there...

Edit--my mistake, i assumed the 3600x came with the same stock cooler mine did which was a bad assumption, i can see now they come with different coolers. I can't speak on a cooler i haven't used but the part at the end still stands. Wait to use/monitor it then make your judgement from there


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 28, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> idk about all that...for many users the stock cooler will do, but i would suggest for most games to find another option. That stock cooler was barely cutting it with my 3700x and it consumes less power than the 3600x. I also found it to be quite noisey. If you play around with the fan curve you can make some improvements but it's still loud compared to other options. I could have kept mine and been fine but it certainly wasn't ideal. That's just my opinion. I would say monitor the noise level and your cpu temps with the stock cooler and then make your assessment from there...
> 
> Edit--my mistake, i assumed the 3600x came with the same stock cooler mine did which was a bad assumption, i can see now they come with different coolers. I can't speak on a cooler i haven't used but the part at the end still stands. Wait to use/monitor it then make your judgement from there


The cooler on the 3600x is fine for everyday use including Gaming.


----------



## Savikid (Aug 28, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> idk about all that...for many users the stock cooler will do, but i would suggest for most games to find another option. That stock cooler was barely cutting it with my 3700x and it consumes less power than the 3600x. I also found it to be quite noisey. If you play around with the fan curve you can make some improvements but it's still loud compared to other options. I could have kept mine and been fine but it certainly wasn't ideal. That's just my opinion. I would say monitor the noise level and your cpu temps with the stock cooler and then make your assessment from there...


I agree with you, I felt the stock cooler on the 65w 3700x was only kinda just enough, and then the 3600x is 95w. The bigger issue there in my mind is that the 3600x also comes with a much inferior wraith spire. I'd say it'll work, but its certainly not going to be that cool or all that quiet. If they can, just getting something like the 212 evo would be a huge improvement.


----------



## milewski1015 (Aug 28, 2020)

As others have mentioned, for your purposes it is perfectly adequate. It obviously won't be the coolest or the quietest compared to aftermarket options, but you get it for free with the CPU and you can't beat free. As others have said, if you find it's too noisy for your liking, you can always upgrade later, but initially I would stick with it and see what you think.


----------



## QARTS (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks all,i got my query solved.
Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 16, 2020)

Unless you over clocking it should be fine


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

Are those saying "it's fine" aware that with Zen2 AMD ruined their stock coolers?

The Wraith MAX/Prism is still the same with a good ARGBLED fan and decent noise/performance.

The Spire lost its copper slug and switched to a noisy fan.
The Stealth just got the noisy fan.

They are not as bad as Intel coolers but they are in the same ballpark now - very much audible and only adequate cooling even when they're making a racket.









The difference between old and new is that the old Spire ran at 1200-1800rpm under normal loads and the new one runs at 2000-3000rpm which is the difference between inaudible and obnoxiously loud (in a quiet room). If your room is noisy and you play loud music all the time, the cooling performance is andequate. It's simply not a quiet or high-quality cooler any more.


----------



## BoboOOZ (Oct 16, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Are those saying "it's fine" aware that with Zen2 AMD ruined their stock coolers?
> 
> The Wraith MAX/Prism is still the same with a good ARGBLED fan and decent noise/performance.
> 
> ...


This.
The're "fine", but quite noisy. I swapped the Spire with a refurbished Noctua after one month and the noise levels are well worth the 50 euro. Otherwise, if you have music playing or you use headphones most of the time, the thermals are ok.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 16, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> It's simply not a quiet or high-quality cooler any more.


Aside from kapone32 saying it will be "nice and quiet too", I don't think anyone else claimed them to be quiet or high-quality. Swapping out the stock Wraith Stealth that came with my 2600 was the first upgrade I made to my build because I couldn't stand the constant noise. I was also pushing a light OC and wanted to push some more. You could argue that with the boosting behavior of Zen 2 being temperature dependent, OP would benefit from an aftermarket cooler, but it's by no means a necessary purchase. If OP doesn't mind the noise and their CPU isn't throttling, I don't see any reason to spend the extra $30+ on a tower cooler.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 16, 2020)

I will also say it will be fine but not ideal. And thats for temps alone and not noise. I never used mine 3600nonX cooler (stealth) so I cannot tell about noise.
So, its just fine if combined with other aspects (case airflow, ambient) that will all together result a sub-80C max temp.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 16, 2020)

Is that 2x4gb of ram or 1x8gb, ideally you want 2 sticks and 16gb is more ideal for gaming, 8gb is a bit on the low side for aaa gaming and you'll be maxing that out in some games

Ram is really quite cheap right now at around £50 for 16gb 3000/3200mhz if you shop around


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 16, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Is that 2x4gb of ram or 1x8gb, ideally you want 2 sticks and 16gb is more ideal for gaming, 8gb is a bit on the low side for aaa gaming and you'll be maxing that out in some games
> 
> Ram is really quite cheap right now at around £50 for 16gb 3000/3200mhz if you shop around


Yeah, even if its 2x4GB its not very good for today. 2x8GB should be minimum if gaming or multi tab browsing is involved.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Oct 16, 2020)

The AMD Ryzen 5 3600X CPU that I bought early this year came with the Wraith Spire cooler in the box.  For free, it does a good job, but when the CPU fan is running at full speed, I can hear it humming.  It's not at all obnoxious, but it's not silent, either.  I changed it only because I had another cooler lying unused in a spare parts bin.

If you're willing to spend $25 and you have the clearance in your case, a four heatpipe tower cooler with a 120mm fan like the Deepcool Gammaxx 400 v2 or Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo still does a good job for all but the largest desktop CPUs.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> Aside from kapone32 saying it will be "nice and quiet too", I don't think anyone else claimed them to be quiet or high-quality. Swapping out the stock Wraith Stealth that came with my 2600 was the first upgrade I made to my build because I couldn't stand the constant noise. I was also pushing a light OC and wanted to push some more.


Yeah, the old Wraith Stealth was never a good cooler since it lacked the copper vapor chamber and was lacking in surface area - but the original 5-bladed fan was at least quiet enough for stock speeds on 65W chips. I don't suppose you have it lying around still do you? I'm curious if it's a 5-blade or cheaper 7-blade design; I was under the impression that they cut costs and ruined the Stealth and the Spire for Zen2 launch but it sounds like you have a new, bad, cooler.

Actually, another question is 'when did you buy your 2600?' as they are still making and selling 2600 chips even today - if you bought it after Zen2's launch then I guess it would make sense that you have the new Zen2 cooler with your previous-gen CPU.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 16, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yeah, the old Wraith Stealth was never a good cooler since it lacked the copper vapor chamber and was lacking in surface area - but the original 5-bladed fan was at least quiet enough for stock speeds on 65W chips. I don't suppose you have it lying around still do you? I'm curious if it's a 5-blade or cheaper 7-blade design; I was under the impression that they cut costs and ruined the Stealth and the Spire for Zen2 launch but it sounds like you have a new, bad, cooler.
> 
> Actually, another question is 'when did you buy your 2600?' as they are still making and selling 2600 chips even today - if you bought it after Zen2's launch then I guess it would make sense that you have the new Zen2 cooler with your previous-gen CPU.



Agreed, the Stealth is tiny and the lack of copper doesn't do it any favors. I do still have it. I built the system back in December 2018 so definitely before Zen 2. Looking at pics on my phone, it's a 7-bladed model.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2020)

R5 3600nonX stock cooler

Stealth it is! You almost see just a fan...


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2020)

Look around and find an old 939 Opteron cooler. 
Any cooler with it's basic design and construction will do like these examples:
AMD CPU Cooler For FX Series | eBay
AMD CPU Heatsink Fan for 8120 FX Series 8-Core and AM3+ Sockets | eBay

It's basically the same as the newer Wraith cooler without the RGB.
In fact the Wraith is just the newest rehash of the overall design and it works quite well, plus they can be found cheaply too.

I've got three of them (939 Opty coolers) and all work at least as well as the Wraith and do go right in place no prob.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 17, 2020)

Bones said:


> Look around and find an old 939 Opteron cooler.
> Any cooler with it's basic design and construction will do like these examples:
> AMD CPU Cooler For FX Series | eBay
> AMD CPU Heatsink Fan for 8120 FX Series 8-Core and AM3+ Sockets | eBay
> ...


For that matter, plenty of people dump their brand new wraith prism coolers on ebay for that sort of money.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 17, 2020)

Building new computer 101: don't use stock cooler. 
Even if you can bare the noise at first, after a while the fan noise will just get on your nerve. 
A good after market cooler for like 30usd can last years and years.
Even my build back from 2012 with i5 3570K is still kicking it with a Thermalright cooler.


----------



## QARTS (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone but i did purchase Deepcool gammax 400 v2 for my build and its working lilr a charm.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 17, 2020)

used it for a week. 
it "works" but it is loud and mostly in the 80s even while gaming.

just buy a cheap cooler like the 212 evo and you'll be very happy and have higher clockspeeds


----------

